# Barschangeln im Dienste der Wissenschaft



## Thomas9904 (29. Januar 2015)

*ACHTUNG

Aktualisierung!!​*

Wir haben nen großen Dank bekommen, dass wir geholfen haben, Angler zu finden.

Es haben sich viele Angler gemeldet - dummerweise zu wenig Barschangler mit WENIG Erfahrung.


Daher wurden wir um folgende Aktualisierung gebeten:




> Liebe Angelfreunde,
> 
> wir - die Angelforschungsgruppe um Prof. Dr. Robert Arlinghaus vom IGB - sind weiter auf der Suche nach Anglern in der Region Berlin-Brandenburg, die Lust haben, an einem Angelexperiment teilzunehmen. Derzeit suchen wir noch Angler, die keine Barschangelexperten sind, aber an der Teilnahme an einem Barschangelversuch interessiert sind. Besonders suchen wir Barschangelanfänger. Geangelt wird an einem bisher unbefischten See vom Boot auf Barsche unter vorgegebenen wissenschaftlichen Bedingungen. Die Angelstudie findet noch im Herbst dieses Jahres statt.
> 
> ...









Gerne helfen wir dem IGB in Berlin dabei, Barschangler für das neue Projekt zu finden

*Barschangeln im Dienste der Wissenschaft​*







Nach einem Telefonat handelt es sich dabei wohl um einen bisher nicht bzw. kaum beangelten See des IGB.

Ebenso werden die Forscher bei uns einen Account anlegen. um das Projekt auch hier begleiten zu können


----------



## 50er-Jäger (29. Januar 2015)

*AW: Barschangeln im Dienste der Wissenschaft*

Na mal sehen ob bei dem versuch dann genauso gewettert wird, wie beim Entnahmefenster, wo Herr Ahrlinghaus als Unterstützer dabei ist.|kopfkrat


----------



## Trollwut (29. Januar 2015)

*AW: Barschangeln im Dienste der Wissenschaft*

Ich werd mich auf jeden Fall bewerben. Die Möglichkeit nen unbefischten See zu durchgrasen kriegt man nicht alle Tage


----------



## IGB_barsch_studie (29. Januar 2015)

*AW: Barschangeln im Dienste der Wissenschaft*

Hallo Thomas,

Vielen Dank für den Post und die Unterstützung.

Die Studie ist eine großartige Möglichkeit für Angler (nicht nur Barschangler), um einen Einblick in die Forschung zu bekommen. Natürlich geht es auch darum einfach Spaß zu haben und große Barsche zu fangen. Wir würden uns über zahlreiche Interessenten freuen.

Gerne beantworten wir Fragen.

Freundliche Grüße,
Christopher Monk


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Januar 2015)

*AW: Barschangeln im Dienste der Wissenschaft*

Hallo, willkommen bei uns - und ich hoffe, wir kriegen zusammen mal ein Video über die Sache hin!

Natürlich unterstützen wir sowas gerne!!


----------



## kati48268 (29. Januar 2015)

*AW: Barschangeln im Dienste der Wissenschaft*

Berlin-Brandenburg... |uhoh:  verdammt!
 Aber hier in NRW wird's auch wohl keine unbefischte Pfütze mehr geben |rolleyes


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (29. Januar 2015)

*AW: Barschangeln im Dienste der Wissenschaft*

Hört sich interessant an,schön daß das A.B. dieses Projekt unterstützt.


@50er Jäger
Lass sie wettern..wer nicht mit der Zeit geht,geht dann halt irgendwann mit der Zeit.


----------



## mathei (29. Januar 2015)

*AW: Barschangeln im Dienste der Wissenschaft*

Da darf man gespannt sein. Leider nicht mein Einzugsgebiet. Es sei denn es ist relativ nahe an der MV- Grenze.


----------



## IGB_barsch_studie (29. Januar 2015)

*AW: Barschangeln im Dienste der Wissenschaft*

@Thomas9904
Ja, vielleicht ist es möglich ein Video zu machen. Das müssen wir besprechen, wenn es soweit ist.

@mathei:
Der See befindet sich in Brandenburg und ist nicht allzu weit von MV entfernt. Wenn Sie anreisen können, dürfen Sie sich gerne bewerben.


----------



## Professor Tinca (29. Januar 2015)

*AW: Barschangeln im Dienste der Wissenschaft*



IGB_barsch_studie schrieb:


> @mathei:
> Der See befindet sich in Brandenburg und ist nicht allzu weit von MV entfernt. Wenn Sie anreisen können, dürfen Sie sich gerne bewerben.



So ungefähr müsste die Lage bekannt sein. Davon hängt es ab.


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Januar 2015)

*AW: Barschangeln im Dienste der Wissenschaft*

Auch interessant zu wissen wäre sicherlich, ob es da um einzelne Angeltage geht oder ob man da längere Zeit einplanen muss..

Und ob man die Barsche mitnehmen darf ;-))


----------



## Trollwut (29. Januar 2015)

*AW: Barschangeln im Dienste der Wissenschaft*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Auch interessant zu wissen wäre sicherlich, ob es da um einzelne Angeltage geht oder ob man da längere Zeit einplanen muss..
> 
> Und ob man die Barsche mitnehmen darf ;-))



Der denkt wieder nur ans Essen |splat2:

"Sehr geehrter Herr xxx,

vielen Dank für Ihr Interesse.
Wir werden uns innerhalb der nächsten Monate bei Ihnen melden und Ihnen eine kurze Umfrage zukommen lassen. 

Wenn Sie Fragen haben, dürfen Sie mich gerne kontaktieren.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen,
xxx"



Ich nehm mal an, genauere Infos gibts dann. Einfach mal hinschreiben, kostet ja nix #h


----------



## Cormoraner (29. Januar 2015)

*AW: Barschangeln im Dienste der Wissenschaft*

Habe mich mal beworben. Schönes Projekt!


----------



## mathei (29. Januar 2015)

*AW: Barschangeln im Dienste der Wissenschaft*

schönes Titelbild in der startseite


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Januar 2015)

*AW: Barschangeln im Dienste der Wissenschaft*



Trollwut schrieb:


> Der denkt wieder nur ans Essen |splat2:


kuck meine Wampe an ;-))


----------



## Angler9999 (29. Januar 2015)

*AW: Barschangeln im Dienste der Wissenschaft*

Ich werd' mal teilnehmen. Der See ist bei mir um die Ecke....


----------



## Professor Tinca (29. Januar 2015)

*AW: Barschangeln im Dienste der Wissenschaft*



Angler9999 schrieb:


> Ich werd' mal teilnehmen. Der See ist bei mir um die Ecke....




Wo denn nu?


----------



## Angler9999 (29. Januar 2015)

*AW: Barschangeln im Dienste der Wissenschaft*

Weil ich hier/dort wohne.....
Einen der Forschungsseen ist 20 Min. Von mir entfernt. Ob es der ist weiß ich aber nicht.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (29. Januar 2015)

*AW: Barschangeln im Dienste der Wissenschaft*



Angler9999 schrieb:


> Ich werd' mal teilnehmen. Der See ist bei mir um die Ecke....



Schick mir mal 'ne PN wo der See genau ist, dann gehe ich dort mal im Dienste der Küchenschaft auf Barschfang!


----------



## kati48268 (29. Januar 2015)

*AW: Barschangeln im Dienste der Wissenschaft*



Angler9999 schrieb:


> Ich werd' mal teilnehmen. Der See ist bei mir um die Ecke....


Der von dem du mir erzählt hast?
Als du dich totgelacht hast, dass Wissenschaftler den als unbefischt bewerten, obwohl du seit Jahren 4x die Woche mit Kumpels... :m


----------



## Jose (29. Januar 2015)

*AW: Barschangeln im Dienste der Wissenschaft*

männo, für die wissenschaft würd ich alles machen, sogar walfleisch...


mir fehlt in dem aufruf, besser auschreibung, das klar definierte ziel dieser "forschungsarbeit" bzw. das, was da verifiziert werden soll - und auch die verlinkung zu dieser besatz---.de

(herbert wehner: "wenn wir schon am anfang zu stolpern beginnen")


----------



## Allrounder27 (29. Januar 2015)

*AW: Barschangeln im Dienste der Wissenschaft*

Und wenn von dem Walfleisch was übrig bleibt, könnte man das sogar nebenbei für den Verzehr verkaufen!


----------



## Angler9999 (30. Januar 2015)

*AW: Barschangeln im Dienste der Wissenschaft*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Der von dem du mir erzählt hast?
> Als du dich totgelacht hast, dass Wissenschaftler den als unbefischt bewerten, obwohl du seit Jahren 4x die Woche mit Kumpels... :m



???|kopfkrat#d


----------



## phirania (30. Januar 2015)

*AW: Barschangeln im Dienste der Wissenschaft*

Schade zu weit weg,es sei denn man bildet eine Fahrgemeinschaft zu dem Angel Termin....
Könnte man mit einem Boardy Treffen verbinden.


----------



## captn-ahab (30. Januar 2015)

*AW: Barschangeln im Dienste der Wissenschaft*



phirania schrieb:


> Schade zu weit weg,es sei denn man bildet eine Fahrgemeinschaft zu dem Angel Termin....
> Könnte man mit einem Boardy Treffen verbinden.


 
Habe ich auch gerade gedacht.

2-3 mehr Infos wären schon schön. 
-Zeitaufwand?
-Möglichkeit zu zelten? (alternatv im Auto pennen


----------



## west1 (30. Januar 2015)

*AW: Barschangeln im Dienste der Wissenschaft*



> Schade zu weit weg,es sei denn man bildet eine Fahrgemeinschaft zu dem Angel Termin....
> Könnte man mit einem Boardy Treffen verbinden.



Komm, euch gehts doch nicht um "zum Dienste der Wissenschaft" sondern nur um große Barsche (Fische) zu fangen in einem nicht beangelten Gewässer. 

Für mich ist es auch zu weit weg, schade. :c


----------



## Professor Tinca (30. Januar 2015)

*AW: Barschangeln im Dienste der Wissenschaft*

@IGB_barsch-studie

1. Was soll mit der Untersuchung erreicht werden?
2. Welche Daten werden erhoben(Größe, Anzahl, Fangmenge.....)?
3. Wie lange wird geangelt(Stunden, Tage)?
4. Zu welcher(n) Tageszeit(en) wird geangelt?
5. Methoden beliebig?
6. Ungefährer Ort der "Veranstaltung"?


----------



## angler1996 (30. Januar 2015)

*AW: Barschangeln im Dienste der Wissenschaft*

lest doch mal die Studien zu Hecht , da lassen sich doch Rückschlüsse auf Vergehen etc. ziehen.
 Och Wissenschaftler erfinden nicht ständig neue Fahrräder#h
 Gruß A.


----------



## IGB_barsch_studie (30. Januar 2015)

*AW: Barschangeln im Dienste der Wissenschaft*

Da es sich bei dem See um ein Versuchsgewässer des IGB handelt, bitten  wir um Verständnis, dass die genau Lage nicht öffentlich gemacht werden  kann. 

Die endgültigen Teilnehmer werden den genauen Ort und weitere Informationen (auch das Ziel der Studie und die Daten, die erhoben werden) zu gegebener Zeit erfahren.

Das  Projekt wird über mehrere Tage stattfinden. Für den einzelnen  Teilnehmer ist aber nur ein Tag relevant, um vor Ort aktiv zu angeln  (mind. 4 - 6 Std.). Wir werden Angelausrüstung (Barschruten etc.) und Boote zur Verfügung stellen. Allerdings dürfen Sie auch Ihre eigene Angelausrüstung verwenden. Camping oder Übernachtungen vor Ort sind nicht vorgesehen und erscheinen auch nicht notwendig.


----------



## Professor Tinca (30. Januar 2015)

*AW: Barschangeln im Dienste der Wissenschaft*

Danke.#6

Eine Frage noch.
Sollen die Barsche mitgenommen oder zurückgesetzt werden?


----------



## kati48268 (30. Januar 2015)

*AW: Barschangeln im Dienste der Wissenschaft*



Angler9999 schrieb:


> ???|kopfkrat#d





IGB_barsch_studie schrieb:


> Da es sich bei dem See um ein Versuchsgewässer des IGB handelt, bitten  wir um Verständnis, dass die genau Lage nicht öffentlich gemacht werden  kann.


Wir flachsen doch nur rum.

Und ich nutz einfach mal die Gelegenheit dem IGB, bzw. den Leibnitz-Instituten 'danke' zu sagen, für all die Erkenntnisse, die wir über all die Jahre durch euch bekommen haben.
Klasse Einrichtungen!!!
#h


----------



## AFE (30. Januar 2015)

*AW: Barschangeln im Dienste der Wissenschaft*

Schab mich auch mal beworben. Hoffe es ist kein Ausschlußkriterium, dass ich Anfänger bin.


----------



## Jose (30. Januar 2015)

*AW: Barschangeln im Dienste der Wissenschaft*



angler1996 schrieb:


> lest doch mal die Studien zu Hecht , da lassen sich doch Rückschlüsse auf _*Vergehen*_ etc. ziehen...



und an sowas soll ein braver angler teilnehmen? :m


----------



## Professor Tinca (30. Januar 2015)

*AW: Barschangeln im Dienste der Wissenschaft*

|supergri|supergri|supergri

Da schlägt die kriminelle Energie durch.
Der Gute ist bestimmt Taschendieb, Banker, Politiker oder Makler.......:m


----------



## IGB_barsch_studie (2. Februar 2015)

*AW: Barschangeln im Dienste der Wissenschaft*

Ein paar mehr Infos:

Die Forschungsangler werden gebeten werden, unter vorgegebenen Bedingungen (in Bezug auf Geräte, Angelzeit, Platzwahl) auf Barsche zu angeln. Forschungsfragen  umfassen die individuelle Fangbarkeit von Barschen und die Fangrate in  Abhängigkeit des Anglertyps und -erfahrungsstands. Die Fische dürfen nicht mitgenommen werden. Weitere Details werden sich erst im Verlauf der Projektplanung ergeben und können aus versuchtstechnischen Gründen nicht kommuniziert werden.


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Februar 2015)

*AW: Barschangeln im Dienste der Wissenschaft*

Danke für die weiteren Infos..


----------



## angler1996 (2. Februar 2015)

*AW: Barschangeln im Dienste der Wissenschaft*

Jose und Terence

 |evil::m
 Gruß A.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (2. Februar 2015)

*AW: Barschangeln im Dienste der Wissenschaft*



IGB_barsch_studie schrieb:


> @Thomas9904
> Ja, vielleicht ist es möglich ein Video zu machen. Das müssen wir besprechen, wenn es soweit ist.
> 
> @mathei:
> Der See befindet sich in Brandenburg und ist nicht allzu weit von MV entfernt. Wenn Sie anreisen können, dürfen Sie sich gerne bewerben.



wo muss man sich bewerben? gibt's da ein link zu? und boot? soll man sein eigenes mitbringen bekommt man eins gestellt?...alles fragen über fragen
 welche angeltechnik bzw was ist erlaubt?


----------



## Angler9999 (2. Februar 2015)

*AW: Barschangeln im Dienste der Wissenschaft*

Du musst ein 12 Std Video einsenden. In dem Video musst du für jeden Monat im Jahr eine Std. Video drehen. Geschnitten, es darf nicht langweilig werden. 
Die Jury wird dich dann einladen oder auch nicht.








Sorry... für mein Schelm, am Anfang steht es beschrieben.


----------



## Trollwut (2. Februar 2015)

*AW: Barschangeln im Dienste der Wissenschaft*



esox02 schrieb:


> wo muss man sich bewerben? gibt's da ein link zu? und boot? soll man sein eigenes mitbringen bekommt man eins gestellt?...alles fragen über fragen
> welche angeltechnik bzw was ist erlaubt?



Wer lesen kann ... 

wo berweben: siehe mailadresse im eingangspost. Boot wird gestellt


----------



## Jose (2. Februar 2015)

*AW: Barschangeln im Dienste der Wissenschaft*



IGB_barsch_studie schrieb:


> ... unter anderem geht es darum, ob und wie gut Barschangler in der Lage sind, die Zielobjekte im See zu finden und dann auch zu fangen....




also werden die angler getestet. find ich gut #6


----------



## Trollwut (27. Juni 2015)

*AW: Barschangeln im Dienste der Wissenschaft*

Fragebogen kam bei mir gestern an. Ich hoffe das wird was #6


----------



## nikobellic1887 (27. Juni 2015)

*AW: Barschangeln im Dienste der Wissenschaft*

Hört sich hochinteressant an! Schade, dass es sowas nicht bei uns in S-H gibt #t


----------



## Erdmännchen (27. Juni 2015)

*AW: Barschangeln im Dienste der Wissenschaft*



Trollwut schrieb:


> Fragebogen kam bei mir gestern an. Ich hoffe das wird was #6


Pass auf, nicht das du aus Gewohnheit wieder einen schönen Brassen als Köderfisch anbietest |supergri


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Juli 2015)

*AW: Barschangeln im Dienste der Wissenschaft*

*ACHTUNG

Aktualisierung!!​*

Wir haben nen großen Dank bekommen, dass wir geholfen haben, Angler zu finden.

Es haben sich viele Angler gemeldet - dummerweise zu wenig Barschangler mit WENIG Erfahrung.


Daher wurden wir um folgende Aktualisierung gebeten:




> Liebe Angelfreunde,
> 
> wir - die Angelforschungsgruppe um Prof. Dr. Robert Arlinghaus vom IGB - sind weiter auf der Suche nach Anglern in der Region Berlin-Brandenburg, die Lust haben, an einem Angelexperiment teilzunehmen. Derzeit suchen wir noch Angler, die keine Barschangelexperten sind, aber an der Teilnahme an einem Barschangelversuch interessiert sind. Besonders suchen wir Barschangelanfänger. Geangelt wird an einem bisher unbefischten See vom Boot auf Barsche unter vorgegebenen wissenschaftlichen Bedingungen. Die Angelstudie findet noch im Herbst dieses Jahres statt.
> 
> ...


----------



## 50er-Jäger (15. Juli 2015)

*AW: Barschangeln im Dienste der Wissenschaft*

Warum gehen die nicht einfach zu den Stellen die Lehrgänge und Fischereischeinkurse abhalten, Amateurhafter können Angler nicht sein als die dort gerade fertigen Petrijünger/innen


----------



## Kaulbarschspezi (15. Juli 2015)

*AW: Barschangeln im Dienste der Wissenschaft*

Das hört sich aber schwammig an, Barschangelanfänger. Was kennzeichnet denn einen Barschangelanfänger: wenig Barschfänge, wenig gezielte Versuche, keine Erfahrung mit Spinnern und Kleinködern, Forellenbäche als Heimatgewässer oder doch eher Frischlinge beim Angeln überhaupt?


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Juli 2015)

*AW: Barschangeln im Dienste der Wissenschaft*

Danke für die konstruktive Hilfe................


----------



## Darket (15. Juli 2015)

*AW: Barschangeln im Dienste der Wissenschaft*

Also ich hatte mich ja beworben und auch den Fragebogen ausgefüllt. Und der Umstand, dass sie zu wenige Anfänger haben, lässt mich ja hoffen, dass das Klappt.


----------



## Jose (15. Juli 2015)

*AW: Barschangeln im Dienste der Wissenschaft*

dann bewirb dich mal, Thomas :m


----------



## kati48268 (15. Juli 2015)

*AW: Barschangeln im Dienste der Wissenschaft*

Barschangelanfänger findet man im AB auch eher schwer.
Vielleicht bei Dietels Alarm-Forum |rolleyes


----------



## Professor Tinca (16. Juli 2015)

*AW: Barschangeln im Dienste der Wissenschaft*



Jose schrieb:


> dann bewirb dich mal, Thomas :m




|muahah:|muahah:

Jetzt hängt die Bockwurst am Bildschirm......:r#6:q


----------



## Trollwut (18. Juli 2015)

*AW: Barschangeln im Dienste der Wissenschaft*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Es haben sich viele Angler gemeldet - dummerweise zu wenig Barschangler mit WENIG Erfahrung.



Habs mal an einige Kollegen von mir weitergeleitet, die erst letztes Jahr ihren Schein gemacht haben und die gezwungermaßen mehr auf Aal und Waller als auf Barsch und Hecht geangelt haben #6


----------



## Nordlichtangler (18. Juli 2015)

*AW: Barschangeln im Dienste der Wissenschaft*

Da die Beteiligung irgendwie nicht so wie erhofft war: 



IGB_barsch_studie schrieb:


> Wir werden Angelausrüstung (Barschruten etc.) und Boote zur Verfügung stellen. Allerdings dürfen Sie auch Ihre eigene Angelausrüstung verwenden.


Nochmal ganz entscheidend für die Motivation und Mitmacher:
- "Barschruten zur Verfügung" sollte schon was nettes für die eher Anfänger sein.
- "dürfen Sie auch Ihre eigene Angelausrüstung verwenden."
Wer sein Gerät schon gefunden hat, will es auch einsetzen. Fische nicht fangen wegen als untauglich empfundenen Gerät (Rute) in der Hand geht man gar nicht.

Angeln mit merklich schlechterem Angelgerät ist eine demotivierende Strafarbeit.
Angeln mit Ausprobieren eines besseren Angelgerät ist eine motiviernde Lust.

So einfach ist das! :m


----------



## Trollwut (18. August 2015)

*AW: Barschangeln im Dienste der Wissenschaft*

Ich bin dabei! :k

Ich weiß nicht, ob ich genaueres sagen darf, deswegen belass ichs  erstmal dabei. Neben mir werden noch 5 weitere Angler am selben Tag am See sein. Strukturmäßig sieht er in google Earth aber bisher nicht berauschend aus.
Sobald ich mehr Infos habe und diese rausgeben darf berichte ich weiter #6


----------



## Angler9999 (18. August 2015)

*AW: Barschangeln im Dienste der Wissenschaft*

Aber wann, darfst du sagen.
Robert <------- auch dabei

Evtl. per PN


----------



## Trollwut (18. August 2015)

*AW: Barschangeln im Dienste der Wissenschaft*

Am Sonntag, 13.09


----------



## Franz_16 (18. August 2015)

*AW: Barschangeln im Dienste der Wissenschaft*



Trollwut schrieb:


> Ich bin dabei! :k



Sehr gut! #6

Mach uns keine Schande und zeig denen mal wies geht :q:q:q


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. August 2015)

*AW: Barschangeln im Dienste der Wissenschaft*

genau ;-)


----------



## Stefan111x (18. August 2015)

*AW: Barschangeln im Dienste der Wissenschaft*

Ich bin auch dabei gewesen, aber über 400 km für eine Strecke ist mir dann doch zu weit...


----------



## Professor Tinca (18. August 2015)

*AW: Barschangeln im Dienste der Wissenschaft*

Fein Jungs.#6

Dann zuppt raus die Dinger.#::q


----------



## Angler9999 (18. August 2015)

*AW: Barschangeln im Dienste der Wissenschaft*





Da isser....


----------



## Professor Tinca (18. August 2015)

*AW: Barschangeln im Dienste der Wissenschaft*

Sieht jut aus.|bigeyes#6


----------



## AFE (18. August 2015)

*AW: Barschangeln im Dienste der Wissenschaft*

Bin auch dabei. Yeahh


----------



## tobi-1 (18. August 2015)

*AW: Barschangeln im Dienste der Wissenschaft*

Bin auch dabei :vik:


----------



## Windelwilli (18. August 2015)

*AW: Barschangeln im Dienste der Wissenschaft*

Ich auch dabei...17.10.15 :vik:


----------



## Jose (18. August 2015)

*AW: Barschangeln im Dienste der Wissenschaft*

im osten geht offensichtlich die sonne auf...


----------



## Angler9999 (18. August 2015)

*AW: Barschangeln im Dienste der Wissenschaft*

Trollwut - 13.09.
AFE
Tobi-1
Windelwilli - 17.10.
Angler9999 -13.09.
Stefanx111  -    abgesagt, obwohl die ungefähre Region bekannt war. Ersatz wir sicher kommen.

So wie ich das verstanden habe war am Anfang die Rede vom Teamangeln. Also zwei in einem Boot, mit E-Motor. Das heißt 3 Boote zu je 2 Angler, pro Termin. Eigenes Angelzeug iss nich... Gerät wird gestellt.
Angelzeit 09:00 Uhr bis 19:00 Uhr

Zwei Termine sind bekannt.
13.09.
17.10. Ihr habt Glück, die Barsche werden zurückgesetzt.:q


----------



## BrendaK (18. August 2015)

*AW: Barschangeln im Dienste der Wissenschaft*

Da kann man sich jetzt nicht spontan noch als Ersatz bewerben, oder?

Hab an beiden Terminen Zeit (hab ich leider erst jetzt erfahren), Tackle, das gebadet werden will und ein tiefflugfähiges Auto.
Achja und zum Angeln komm ich so selten, dass ich mich definitiv als Barschanfänger bezeichnen darf.
Danke und Gruß 
Brenda


----------



## AFE (18. August 2015)

*AW: Barschangeln im Dienste der Wissenschaft*

Ich bin am 4. Oktober am Start. Lasst mir noch was drin


----------



## Trollwut (19. August 2015)

*AW: Barschangeln im Dienste der Wissenschaft*



AFE schrieb:


> Ich bin am 4. Oktober am Start. Lasst mir noch was drin



Bleibt doch alles drin! |wavey:

Aber bei der Menge an Terminen ist klar warum Fang/Wiederfang-Experiment


----------



## Angler9999 (28. August 2015)

*AW: Barschangeln im Dienste der Wissenschaft*

Bei der Menge an Terminen?

Ich kenne nur die drei... und jeweils drei Boote zu je zwei Angler.

13.09.
24.09. (edit vier)
04.10.
17.10.

Es ist zu vermuten, das weitere Termine vorhanden sind und sich nur keiner hier meldet.
Wahrscheinlich sind es die, die seit 8 Jahren vier bis fünf Beiträge geleistet haben und sonst nur Informationen lesen.  (abgreifen)


Ich freu´ jedenfalls dich persönlich kennen zu lernen.


----------



## Matthias_R (28. August 2015)

*AW: Barschangeln im Dienste der Wissenschaft*

24.09.
Matthias_R


----------



## Trollwut (12. September 2015)

*AW: Barschangeln im Dienste der Wissenschaft*

Ich mach los, man sieht sich morgen! #6


----------



## Angler9999 (13. September 2015)

*AW: Barschangeln im Dienste der Wissenschaft*



Trollwut schrieb:


> Ich mach los, man sieht sich morgen! #6



Ich hoffe du bist gut nach Hause gekommen.
Hat echt Spaß gemacht.


----------



## Windelwilli (13. September 2015)

*AW: Barschangeln im Dienste der Wissenschaft*

Dürft ihr darüber berichten?


----------



## Angler9999 (13. September 2015)

Ja aber danach müssen wir dich töten. [emoji12]

Nein, wir haben unterschreiben müssen, das wir keine Infos darüber veröffentlichen, bis Anfang November.
Ein paar Worte müssen reichen. 
Der See ist schon klasse und gut versteckt. Wir waren heute zu fünft und haben gut gefangen. Geangelt wurde einzeln vom Boot aus mit E-Motor. Alles wurde gestellt. Kein eigenes Material durfte verwandt werden.


----------



## Jose (13. September 2015)

*AW: Barschangeln im Dienste der Wissenschaft*



Angler9999 schrieb:


> ...Nein, wir haben unterschreiben müssen, das wir keine Infos darüber veröffentlichen, bis Anfang November.
> Ein paar Worte müssen reichen...



bei lichte betrachtet, ihr angelt und liefert eure listen, datenauswertung und -interpretation machen die, welche verdammten geheimzuhaltenden daten mussten durch euer schriftliches schweigegelöbnis geschützt werden?

find ich affig.
und überdreht.
hätte ich nicht unterschrieben oder würde jetzt plaudern.
wie sähe denn eure konventionalstrafe aus?

wäre nett, wenn die sich hier mal dazu äußern würden.


----------



## Angler9999 (13. September 2015)

*AW: Barschangeln im Dienste der Wissenschaft*

Es werden noch viele weitere Termine stattfinden. Jeder Teilnehmer soll genau so unvorbereitet dort Fischen. Weitere Informationen können die Ergebnisse verfälschen, weil evtl. jemand die guten Stellen genannt bekommt. oder sonst was....


----------



## ShaoKhan2k6 (14. September 2015)

*AW: Barschangeln im Dienste der Wissenschaft*

sooooo ... jetzt hab ich hier ja mindestens 2 grad gefunden, mit denen ich am Sonntag dort war beim Angeln.
Hallo Robert, Hallo Thomas 
Glückwunsch hier noch mal zu euren Fängen.
Allen anderen die leider nicht dabei sein können oder dürfen,
es war einfach nur genial.
Alle die hier Wettern und kein Verständnis für die Geheimhaltung haben.... es ist ein Forschungsprojekt. Wenn hier jemand plaudert sind binnen 2 Stunden die ersten da und fangen den Fisch weg. Da es sich hier um Angler handelt und ein Forschungsprojekt mit Anglern wäre also die Grundlage des ganzen im Arsch. Vielleicht ist jemand auch nur bockig, weil er nicht gelost wurde, dann sory dafür.

Robert, Thomas - wir sprachen ganz kurz über (m)eine "App" - eher responsive Seite. Wenn ihr die "Macher" des Boards hier kennt, könntet ihr evtl. nachfragen, ob ich die hier vorstellen darf ? Ich möchte das nicht sinnfrei in irgendeinen Thread posten.

In diesem Sinne .... dickes Petri an alle 

PS. mich hat der Sonntag so angefixt, das ich die Woche mal an die Havel fahre zum Barsch zocken.


----------



## Jose (14. September 2015)

*AW: Barschangeln im Dienste der Wissenschaft*

@ShaoKhan2k6
dann sollte hier gar nix geschrieben werden.
die macher des boards sind aus impressum ersichtlich.
keine traute?


----------



## Revilo62 (14. September 2015)

*AW: Barschangeln im Dienste der Wissenschaft*

na dann mal viel Spass an der Havel beim Barsche zerren, wird mit ziemlicher Sicherheit nicht so kurzweilig wie an diesem see

Tight Lines aus Berlin :vik:


----------



## Allrounder27 (14. September 2015)

*AW: Barschangeln im Dienste der Wissenschaft*



Jose schrieb:


> keine traute?



Vielleicht auch einfach nur soviel Anstand, den Erfolg des Projektes nicht zu gefährden?

Die Teilnehmer haben unterschrieben die Klappe zu halten, also sollen die das auch machen. Jede Information (Köder xyz lief am besten) kann und wird das Ergebnis verzerren.

Aber wem erzähl ich das. Ziviler Ungehorsam mag ja seine Berechtigung haben. Hier ist es aber nur ein Zeugnis von fehlender Reife und Anstand.


----------



## feederbrassen (14. September 2015)

*AW: Barschangeln im Dienste der Wissenschaft*

Ruhig Jungs :m


----------



## Jose (14. September 2015)

*AW: Barschangeln im Dienste der Wissenschaft*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Vielleicht auch einfach nur soviel Anstand, den Erfolg des Projektes nicht zu gefährden?
> 
> Die Teilnehmer haben unterschrieben die Klappe zu halten, also sollen die das auch machen. Jede Information (Köder xyz lief am besten) kann und wird das Ergebnis verzerren.
> 
> Aber wem erzähl ich das. Ziviler Ungehorsam mag ja seine Berechtigung haben. Hier ist es aber nur ein Zeugnis von fehlender Reife und Anstand.



"traute" falsch verstanden.
geht um seine "_(m)eine "App" - eher responsive Seite_", wo er die zwei ABler als türöffner...
kann er doch selber machen: die macher stehen im impressum.

und bei dem was sie unterschrieben haben finde ich auch, dass sie "die Klappe" halten sollten, gänzlich. verstünde ich unter anstand...


----------



## Trollwut (14. September 2015)

*AW: Barschangeln im Dienste der Wissenschaft*



ShaoKhan2k6 schrieb:


> sooooo ... jetzt hab ich hier ja mindestens 2 grad gefunden, mit denen ich am Sonntag dort war beim Angeln.
> Hallo Robert, Hallo Thomas
> Glückwunsch hier noch mal zu euren Fängen.
> Allen anderen die leider nicht dabei sein können oder dürfen,
> ...



Jean, nicht Thomas 

@Jose:
Stell dir vor jeder Teilnehmer veröffentlicht vor Abschluss der Auswertungen einen Teil, dann brauch sich weder das IGB noch der ausführende Doktorand die Arbeit dafür überhaupt machen.

Du willst doch auch nicht, dass du dir für irgendein Projekt n Haufen Arbeit machst, das alles perfekt organisierst, und dann kommt jemand, den du eingeweiht hast, und veröffentlicht das vor dir.

Ich werde ausführlich darüber schreiben, sobald ich darf.
Ich denke aber auch die Studie als solches dürfte für das AB interessant sein.

Die App von ShaoKhan2k6 ist meiner Meinung nach nicht unsinnvoll und egrade auch für Jungangler mitunter eine echte Hilfe, hat mit dem Barschprojekt aber nichts zu tun.
Thomas9904 ist hier Admin, einfach mal mit ihm in Verbindung setzen.


----------



## Jose (14. September 2015)

*AW: Barschangeln im Dienste der Wissenschaft*

zur klarstellung: 
vorzeitige berichte über einen feldversuch sind ungut. daher warten auf den offiziellen bericht. bin ich ganz dabei.

unschön und auch ein bisschen unkollegial finde ich das "ho-ho-ho-gemauschel" wie toll und weiß gott sonst noch was aber "wir dürfen ja nix sagen".
da könnte man sich dran halten statt sowas wie "ichweißwaswasdunichtwissendarfst".

funkdisziplin würd ich das nennen :m


----------



## ShaoKhan2k6 (14. September 2015)

*AW: Barschangeln im Dienste der Wissenschaft*

Thomas .... ja ich meine nicht Thomas  Sondern Jean. Asche auf mein Haupt.

Jose ... dein Sarkasmus in Ehren. 
Es hatte keiner die Absicht 


> ho-ho-ho-gemauschel


hier einzuführen oder in sonstiger Weise anzugeben.
Es sollte eigentlich nur ein kurzer Bericht darüber werden, was andere Angler erlebt haben ohne das man das Projekt gefährdet.
Wir dürfen im .... Februar / März ausführlicher schreiben und ich bin gespannt was da dann für Kommentare kommen. Vielleicht sind ja die Teilnehmer dann alles Angeber oder so. Man man man.

Jean das mit der kleinen Software lass ich sein und nein, es sollte hier niemand als "Türöffner" herhalten. Ich hätte mich über Ideen, Anregungen und auch vernünftige Kritik gefreut. Egal.
Hiermit verabschiede ich mich auch schon wieder aus diesem Forum.

Jean & Robert, es war nett euch kennen gelernt zu haben.

Petri Heil.


----------



## Trollwut (15. September 2015)

*AW: Barschangeln im Dienste der Wissenschaft*



Jose schrieb:


> zur klarstellung:
> vorzeitige berichte über einen feldversuch sind ungut. daher warten auf den offiziellen bericht. bin ich ganz dabei.
> 
> unschön und auch ein bisschen unkollegial finde ich das "ho-ho-ho-gemauschel" wie toll und weiß gott sonst noch was aber "wir dürfen ja nix sagen".
> ...




Sollte nicht so rüberkommen.
Wir wollten lediglich mitteilen, dass wir einen sehr tollen Tag hatten. Und ich auch sofort schreiben würde, wenn ich denn schon dürfte. Is schwer genug dicht zu halten, weil einfach tolle Erfahrung #h


----------



## W-Lahn (15. September 2015)

*AW: Barschangeln im Dienste der Wissenschaft*

Hab den Thread schon länger nicht mehr verfolgt, aber wurden laut Forschungsplan nicht Anfänger als Probanden gesucht!?


----------



## Trollwut (15. September 2015)

*AW: Barschangeln im Dienste der Wissenschaft*



W-Lahn schrieb:


> Hab den Thread schon länger nicht mehr verfolgt, aber wurden laut Forschungsplan nicht Anfänger als Probanden gesucht!?



Sowohl Anfänger als auch "Profis", also jede Anglerart.
Der Thread wurde nur aktualisiert, weil sich zu wenige Anfänger gemeldet hatten.


----------



## Angler9999 (15. September 2015)

*AW: Barschangeln im Dienste der Wissenschaft*

Hallo Silvio, es war ein klasse Tag mit 4 weiteren sehr netten Angel-Kollegen. Plus dem Organisationsteam. Die soweit ich es sagen kann als Team funktioniert haben und kann deshalb das Lob nur zurückgeben.


Ich möchte zur Preveröffentlichung noch sagen, das die Termine jedem bekannt waren. Somit nahm ich an, das einige erwartungsvoll ein paar Zeilen "verlangt" haben. Das wurde gemacht. Wenn wir uns dabei etwas unglücklich verhalten haben, dann sei uns verziehen. Jedenfalls wissen nun alle Bescheid. 

Soweit ich es verstanden habe, dürfen wir ab November (da ist das Projekt zu Ende) darüber berichten. Eingeschränkt sind Informationen, die diese Anlage gefährden könnten. Im Frühjahr 2016 wird dann die Veröffentlichung von Christoffer Monk erfolgen. Hierüber werden wir informiert. (und werden es hier ebenso tun)


----------



## Allround-Angler (15. September 2015)

*AW: Barschangeln im Dienste der Wissenschaft*

Angler sind doch geduldige Menschen, oder|rolleyes?
Oder muß heutzutage alles schon mindestens vorgestern fertig sein?


----------



## AFE (25. September 2015)

*AW: Barschangeln im Dienste der Wissenschaft*

Wollte mal horchen, ob am 4. Oktober jmd. aus Berlin anreist und ich mich da ggf. einklinken kann. Müsste mir sonst ein Auto leihen. 

Grüße 
Alex


----------



## Trollwut (19. November 2015)

*AW: Barschangeln im Dienste der Wissenschaft*

[edit by Admin: Verweis auf gelöschten Beitrag]

Ich würd das mal recht schnell wieder rausnehmen. Jegliche Informationsveröffentlichung ist bis zur Freigabe durch die Durchführenden nicht erlaubt. Selbst wenn es nur Infos zur Fangmenge oder Größe ist. Und da noch keine Freigabe rausging ...


----------



## Angler9999 (19. November 2015)

*AW: Barschangeln im Dienste der Wissenschaft*



Trollwut schrieb:


> Ich würd das mal recht schnell wieder rausnehmen. Jegliche Informationsveröffentlichung ist bis zur Freigabe durch die Durchführenden nicht erlaubt. Selbst wenn es nur Infos zur Fangmenge oder Größe ist. Und da noch keine Freigabe rausging ...



Soweit ich mich erinnere hat jeder Unterschrieben.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (19. November 2015)

*AW: Barschangeln im Dienste der Wissenschaft*



Angler9999 schrieb:


> Ja aber danach müssen wir dich töten. [emoji12]
> 
> Nein, wir haben unterschreiben müssen, das wir keine Infos darüber veröffentlichen, bis Anfang November.
> Ein paar Worte müssen reichen.
> Der See ist schon klasse und gut versteckt. Wir waren heute zu fünft und haben gut gefangen. Geangelt wurde einzeln vom Boot aus mit E-Motor. Alles wurde gestellt. Kein eigenes Material durfte verwandt werden.





Angler9999 schrieb:


> Soweit ich es verstanden habe, dürfen wir ab November (da ist das Projekt zu Ende) darüber berichten. Eingeschränkt sind Informationen, die diese Anlage gefährden könnten.




Ich verstehe die Geheimnistuerei zu dem See und der Anlage nicht ganz.
Dazu sind doch schon seit Jahren in einschlägigen Publikationen Informationen im Netz zu finden.
Einschließlich 3-D-Aufnahmen des Seegrundes mit den ganzen Ortungspunkten von Fischen.
Mit ein klein wenig Recherche konnte man sich bequem auf dem Rechner im Vorfeld anschauen, wo genau man hinzufahren hat. So groß is dieser Teich ja nu nicht.

Und nein, ich war kein Teilnehmer des Experimentes.
Von daher könnte ich sicherlich, aber überlasse das mal den Jungs hier, wenn es so weit ist.

Cheers


----------



## Bradblackfish (19. November 2015)

*AW: Barschangeln im Dienste der Wissenschaft*

Schade, dass der Beitrag entfernt wurde. Ich habe übrigens kein kommerzielles Ziel damit verfolgt, wie mir vom Admin unterstellt wurde! Außerdem liegen mir die Bestätigungs-Mails von Christopher Monk und Prof. Dr. Arlinghaus vor. Beide Verantwortlichen haben den Artikel abgesegnet. Nirgendwo sind Erkennungsmerkmale zum See zu finden. Es ging in dem Bericht ausschließlich um die Versuchsdurchführung!


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. November 2015)

*AW: Barschangeln im Dienste der Wissenschaft*

Ich habe erstens nichts unterstellt, sondern die Seite hat schlicht einen Shop und ist damit gewerblich.
PUNKT!

Und man hat für JEDE Werbung (auch nicht gewerbliche) laut Regeln vorher bei uns nachzufragen.

Und davon ab werden Modentscheidungen auch nicht öffentlich diskutiert.


----------



## Bradblackfish (19. November 2015)

*AW: Barschangeln im Dienste der Wissenschaft*

Der Versuch ist längst abgeschlossen! Derzeit läuft die Auswertung der Daten, weshalb sich die Angler nun ÜBER IHRE FÄNGE austauschen dürfen. Das Stillschweigen bezieht sich jedoch weiterhin auf die Gewässerdaten und den Standort.



> Ich verstehe die Geheimnistuerei zu dem See und der Anlage nicht ganz.



Hier verstehe ich die Geheimniskrämerei voll und ganz! Es ist ein Forschungssee mit markierten Fischen. Das soll in Zukunft auch BITTE SO BLEIBEN!!!


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (19. November 2015)

*AW: Barschangeln im Dienste der Wissenschaft*



Bradblackfish schrieb:


> Hier verstehe ich die Geheimniskrämerei voll und ganz! Es ist ein Forschungssee mit markierten Fischen. Das soll in Zukunft auch BITTE SO BLEIBEN!!!



Nur das dieser "See" weder ein Geheimnis war noch eines ist.

Aber wie gesagt, sollen mal die Mitwirkenden zu gegebener Zeit hier machen...


----------



## JasonP (19. November 2015)

*AW: Barschangeln im Dienste der Wissenschaft*

Mist, warum entdecke ich diesen Bericht erst jetzt #q
Hätte gerne mitgemacht, bzw. mich beworben.

Ich merke,man muss in jeder Kategorie auf dem laufenden sein , um nix zu verpassen^^


----------



## Trollwut (5. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Barschangeln im Dienste der Wissenschaft*

Ich hab mittlerweile ca. 60% meines Berichts fertig und bin schon bei 1700 Wörtern 
Sobald der fertig ist bekommt ihn Christopher Monk zum Drüberlesen und zur Freigabe, wenn das durch ist geht er online.
Rechne mit einer bis zwei Wochen


----------



## Trollwut (15. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Barschangeln im Dienste der Wissenschaft*

Bericht ist online!
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=310428


----------

